# **Join Army Medical College/CMH Lahore Medical College as A "Medical Cadet" (Males Only)**



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

AMC has announced its schedule for the selection of Medical Cadets. Read the details and registration procedure from the attached picture.
As registration will start from 7th May so on that day you can go directly to joinpakarmy.gov.pk for all the details and registration.

Registration: 7th May to 9th June
Initial tests: 17th June to 28th June










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

Girls are not eligible this year,right?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

mishaz said:


> Girls are not eligible this year,right?


yeah, but not specifically this year. same is the case from past few years.


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

*Criteria*

can any one tell me the criteria of entrance for Army Medical College ?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Call letters for the personality tests/interview have started rolling out. I've received mine (16th & 19th Aug). Did u?
There is no merit list on website yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amdk (Jun 25, 2014)

i wanna ask that what is the criteria for selection in the merit listS?like to whom they will send the call letters?as i have cleared my initial written physical and medical.
thankyou.


----------

